# regem / magister / Cicero / laetitia



## MOMO2

Hola.
Tengo una curiosidad: saber cómo los hispanohablantes pronuncian el latín.
Tengo en la mente ejemplos como

*I Vitelli dei romani sono belli*
*o*
*regem / **magister / **Cicero / l**ae**titia*

_Me interesa en particular saber cómo pronuncian lo que he subrayado. Estudié latín en Italia y creo que lo pronunciamos de otra forma._

_Gracias_


----------



## Agró

MOMO2 said:


> Hola.
> Tengo una curiosidad: saber cómo los hispanohablantes pronuncian el latín.
> Tengo en la mente ejemplos como
> 
> *I Vitelli dei romani sono belli* (ma questo non è latino)
> *o*
> *regem / **magister / **Cicero / l**ae**titia*
> 
> _Me interesa en particular saber cómo pronuncian lo que he subrayado. Estudié latín en Italia y creo que lo pronunciamos de otra forma._
> 
> _Gracias_



Depende. Los estudiantes de latín clásico:
/'regem/ como ré*-gh*em
/ma'gister/ como ma*-gh*ís-ter
/'kikero/ como *ch*í*-ch*e-ro
/lae'titia/ como la-e-tí-tia

La gente de iglesia:
/'reʝem/
/ma'ʝister/
/'tʃitʃero/
/l*e*'ti*tʃ*ia/


----------



## MOMO2

Agró said:


> Depende. Los estudiantes de latín clásico:
> 
> /'regem/ como ré-ghem
> 
> /ma'gister/ como ma-ghís-ter
> 
> /'kikero/ como chí-che-ro
> 
> /lae'titia/ como la-e-tí-tia
> 
> 
> 
> La gente de iglesia:
> 
> /'reʝem/
> 
> /ma'ʝister/
> 
> /'tʃitʃero/
> 
> /le'titʃia/


 


¡Agró! 

I : Vai

Vitelli : Vitellio 

dei : del dio

romani : romano 

sono : suono

belli : di guerra



= Vai Vitellio al suono di guerra del dio romano!

oppure Vate, lustrales carpe = "Vate, raccogli le acque lustrali"

oppure

Magis ter meus asinus est = "Il mio asino mangia più di tre volte"

Cane Nero magna bella Persica = "Canta, o Nerone, le grandi guerre persiane"



La pronunciación de la gente de iglesia no se entiende. Yo sólo veo muchos cuadritos.

¿Por qué la gente cultivada y la de iglesia no lo dicen de la misma manera?

Momo



Io non so come fare


----------



## Lexinauta

Para empezar, pocos saben que hay dos formas de pronunciación.
Todo depende del grado de instrucción y cuidado para hablar, pero por aquí *se pronuncia de cualquier forma*, en todos los niveles (incluidos los abogados).
En general, al no saber cómo pronunciar los diptongos 'ae' ni 'oe', pronuncian las dos vocales (Últimamente, en campañas oficiales contra el mosquito del dengue, _Aedes aegypti_, pronuncian /ae/).
Sin embargo, la palabra 'bellum' todos la pronuncirían /belum/, y a nadie se le ocurriría darle el sonido de la _ll_ rioplatense.

Los ejemplos dados yo tiendo a pronunciarlos como si estuvieran escritos en italiano, porque me suena muy parecido, más sencillo y menos afectado (menos 'laetitia', que pronuncio /letizia/).

 MOMO2, para comunicarte con el moderador debes hacer click en el triangulito rojo del ángulo superior derecho.


----------



## MOMO2

Lexinauta said:


> Para empezar, pocos saben que hay dos formas de pronunciación.
> Todo depende del grado de instrucción y cuidado para hablar, pero por aquí *se pronuncia de cualquier forma*, en todos los niveles (incluidos los abogados).
> En general, al no saber cómo pronunciar los diptongos 'ae' ni 'oe', pronuncian las dos vocales (Últimamente, en campañas oficiales contra el mosquito del dengue, _Aedes aegypti_, pronuncian /ae/).
> Sin embargo, la palabra 'bellum' todos la pronuncirían /belum/, y a nadie se le ocurriría darle el sonido de la _ll_ rioplatense.
> 
> Los ejemplos dados yo tiendo a pronunciarlos como si estuvieran escritos en italiano, porque me suena muy parecido, más sencillo y menos afectado (menos 'laetitia', que pronuncio /letizia/).
> 
> MOMO2, para comunicarte con el moderador debes hacer click en el triangulito rojo del ángulo superior derecho.


 
¡ Gracias por tanta información!
Me sorprende mucho que cadauno pronuncie como se le antoja.
En la escuela ¿cómo lo enseñan?

Hasta luego


----------



## ManPaisa

MOMO2 said:


> ¡ Gracias por tanta información!
> Me sorprende mucho que cadauno pronuncie como se le antoja.
> En la escuela ¿cómo lo enseñan?
> 
> Hasta luego



En Colombia dejaron de enseñarlo en las escuelas hace por lo menos 40 años.

Por eso la gente del común lo pronuncia como mejor le parezca.


----------



## Agró

MOMO2 said:


> Hola.
> Tengo una curiosidad: saber cómo los hispanohablantes pronuncian el latín.
> Tengo en la mente ejemplos como
> 
> *I Vitelli dei romani sono belli*
> *o*
> *regem / **magister / **Cicero / l**ae**titia*
> 
> _Me interesa en particular saber cómo pronuncian lo que he subrayado. Estudié latín en Italia y creo que lo pronunciamos de otra forma._
> 
> _Gracias_


Así que esa frase tiene trampa. Parece italiano contemporáneo y, en cambio, es (o podría haber sido) latín. Muy ingenioso.

Vamos por partes (como dijo Jack el destripador):
La doble -ll-: creo que no la pronuncia correctamente nadie, salvo alguien que ponga especial cuidado en ello: profesores de latín, estudiantes de Filología Clásica.
La -ge- de regem: como te he dicho antes, los que pronuncian latín al modo clásico, lo hacen como si estuviera escrito así, en italiano actual: reghem.
Lo mismo para -gi- (magister): maghister.
Ci- y -ce-: como *chi*a*cche*rare, en italiano actual.
El diptongo -ae- se pronuncia separadamente, a-e.
-ti- se pronuncia como *Ti*voli.

Los eclesiásticos, aunque ya no hablan latín casi nunca, lo hacen así:
-ge- como en italiano actual: *ge*losia.
-gi- como en italiano actual: *gi*ta.
Ci- y -ce- como en italiano actual: *Ci*na/pa*ce*.
-ti- como en italiano actual: *Ci*na (aquí no estoy seguro al 100%).


----------



## franz rod

> -ti- como en italiano actual: *Ci*na (aquí no estoy seguro al 100%).


Dovrebbe essere invece pronunciato come in "aZIone".


----------



## MOMO2

Y -gn- ¿cómo se pronuncia?

Por partes también? mag-num? Los ingleses seguro lo pronuncian "por partes" : baste pensar en la "Magna Charta". 
A propósito: los hispanohablantes ¿no dirán "*ch*arta" como en *ch*amizo?

Momo


----------



## Agró

MOMO2 said:


> Y -gn- ¿cómo se pronuncia?
> 
> Por partes también? mag-num? Los ingleses seguro lo pronuncian "por partes" : baste pensar en la "Magna Charta".
> A propósito: los hispanohablantes ¿no dirán "*ch*arta" como en *ch*amizo?
> 
> Momo


Los latinófilos: /'mag-num/.
Los de iglesia: /'maɲum/, es decir /máñum/.
Charta: /'karta/


----------



## MOMO2

Gracias a todos


----------



## Probo

Hola: Todos los años tengo que explicar a mis alumnos cómo deben pronunciar el latín. Su única preocupación es encontrar la forma que ellos llaman "correcta". Pues bien, "correctas" hay varias, pero seguras ninguna.
Como podéis suponer, no tenemos de momento ninguna grabación de un romano de época clásica, lo que disiparía muchas dudas, así que tenemos que recurrir a otros medios. La lingüística comparativa ha tratado en los últimos años, con bastante éxito en mi modesta opinión, de determinar cómo era la pronunciación del latín en Roma en época clásica (hablamos de fonemas, no de tonemas, ni acentos ni otras cosas). Hay consenso general en que "C" se pronunciaba siempre /k/, "G" /g/ (como en gato), etc. ¿Quiere eso decir que la pronunciación del latín eclesiástico o el que enseñan en Italia no es correcta? Ni mucho menos; es latín pronunciado de acuerdo con las reglas de otra época de la lengua o de otra variedad regional. Es cierto que hay un español normativo, pero no creo que nadie sea tan osado como para decir que los platenses pronuncian "mal" (es más, a mí me resulta una pronunciación cautivadora).
Alguien (perdonad que no repase los posts) ha dicho que hay malas pronunciaciones del latín por gente descuidada o ignorante. Tiene toda la razón: todas las variedades del latín que han existido tienen infinidad de rasgos comunes y muy pocas diferencias; por ejemplo, el grupo _ae_ siempre es diptongo, no existen palabras agudas, etc. Subvertir esas normas sí es pronunciar mal el latín: pronunciar _Chíchero_ como en Italia, _Kíkero_ como en Alemania o _Zízero_ como en España es correctísimo. Como decir /azúl/ o /asúl/. Saludos.


----------



## MOMO2

por ejemplo, el grupo _ae_ siempre es diptongo, [/QUOTE]

En las escuelas italianas enseñan a pronunciarlo e

(Rosa, rosae ... se dice rosa rose). ¡Qué particular!, ¿verdad?


----------

